# my collection is growing!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

they are actually surprisingly detailed, esp for their small size (about 2''). the hedgie girl's petticoat is a work of art.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! I am so jealous. I will not allow you to surpass me in the "biggest collection" department. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You have some of the cutest hedgie art in your collection, they are beautiful. It makes me want to start one, so far I only have a crochet hedgie that I made myself lol


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are ADORABLE! My collection started last christmas when my parents gave me hedgehog socks and a vintage Steiff hedgehog from the 1960's. Since then it has grown...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both adorable. The faces are so cute. I especially love the second one. 

Warning, collecting stuffed hedgehogs and figurines is almost as addicting as the real ones. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Warning, collecting stuffed hedgehogs and figurines is almost as addicting as the real ones. :lol:


yepper. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> I will not allow you to surpass me in the "biggest collection" department. LOL! :lol:


i am a dangerous gal, LG. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

ebay again?
They are both really cute!


----------

